

When you click on a link, our server will send you the corresponding page. - nimz
http://www.ycombinator.com/legal/

======
forrestthewoods
That seems.... not true. HN doesn't actually send the page. It just gives the
URL that lets me go to that page. Then another server sends it. Or at least
tries. Sometimes the traffic is too much and the page goes down. In that case
HN is very much not responsible for sending the page!

~~~
lcedp
Perhaps they mean the case when you're navigating within the HN site itself.

------
ksowocki
OK, we get it, YC launched a new site -- That doesn't mean that gimmicks on
that new site need to make the front page of HN.

~~~
dang
Agreed. Burying as dupe.

------
addandsubtract
Except when they don't.

Because, sometimes, they won't.

I'm sorry to say so

but, sadly, it's true

that unknown

or expired link

can happen to you.

------
The_Pherocity
I don't understand.

~~~
iamshs
You know how normal sites are mired with mumbo-jumbo, and lots of it? Eg.
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/](http://www.google.com/intl/en/policies/terms/)

YC policy in comparison is: click a link we provide the relevant content.

~~~
The_Pherocity
Oh, they should have more. User assumes all risks, and the content is not
guaranteed to be non-pornographic in nature, we absolve ourselves should your
head explode, yadda, yadda. Okay, maybe a little out there, but a lot of the
term are there for the business' protection. There are a lot of ways to be
sued that still fall within legal bounds; especially when user generated
content is involved.

